# HELP!!!!



## hill73 (Nov 2, 2009)

hi im making my own wheel spacers for my 2008 bruteforce 650. i was wondering what the specs where for where the holes need to be. can nyone help please!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

If it's IRS it's 4-110 SRA is 4-156... This information is on this sight somewhere, if you search for "bolt patterns" you'll probly find it


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> If it's IRS it's 4-110 SRA is 4-156... This information is on this sight somewhere, if you search for "bolt patterns" you'll probly find it


Kawi solid rear axle should be 4-137.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

crap your right.. which one is 156?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

my bad, polaris is 156


----------

